
nEXT Browser: A nEXT Generation Extensible Lisp Browser – Alpha - iamkeyur
https://next-browser.github.io/
======
j_s
Show HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15418719](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15418719)
(Oct2017)

------
JasonFruit
I don't want to be that guy, but let me be that guy: you need to search on the
name of your product, and if it refers to too many similar things, choose a
new name. The DuckDuckGo results for 'next browser' include browsers for
Android and Windows (maybe --- only read the headline), as well as articles
about what should be your next browser. Google is similar.

Choose a new name. You're making life difficult for your potential users.

That being said, I'd love to try it, if I had Apple products.

------
4lch3m1st
I really wanted to test that, but the lack of Linux support is a bummer. Maybe
in a few weeks...

~~~
galfarragem
So do I, but on Windows.. It seems to be the Lisp version of Qutebrowser
(Python).

------
pecg
This is a definitely an interesting approach. What is the web engine behind
it? I thought about the idea on building a simplified interface for blink and
V8, but they are extremely and differently glued to other pieces of software
in each Chromium release, that it is indeed hard to keep track on them.

~~~
digi_owl
Looks like whatever webkit variant they can find.

[https://github.com/nEXT-
Browser/nEXT/tree/master/next](https://github.com/nEXT-
Browser/nEXT/tree/master/next)

"Use CCL Cocoa Library to use native webkit backend"

~~~
pecg
My bad, I missed that comment, was even reading the source code trying to find
something about it. Thank you.

~~~
digi_owl
I find that if i want to find out what something is made of, start with the
dependencies in the build instructions.

It may not always help, but it seems to work often enough.

This time however it was in the version history, go fig.

------
baldfat
Seems like QuteBrowser but written in Common Lisp?

